# The Ten Gallon Vivarium Thread: Pictures!



## happy dart (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi all,

I thought it would be cool if we could start *a thread that would showcase all the beautiful 10g vivarium there are on this board.* You could post pics, links to your own build threads, experiences, tips, etc. There are no limitations. 

*If this is a dumb idea, it can be deleted*

Thanks!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Here's mine 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/27889-making-pdf-vertical-tank.html


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Here is mine, it is actually a 12x12x18, but it figure it is pretty much the same thing. It currently sits empty, but I am thinking of adding a few mourning geckos.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

What Plants are used?

I love it


----------



## happy dart (Nov 22, 2009)

Great vivs guys. Hope we can get some more.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

it houses my imis


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

I think these are on here somewhere else, but here they are again. 

(Sorry for the pics, I'm not much of a photographer)
10 Gallon Vert









Inside









Upper reach


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Set these two up a few days ago based on Shawn's method and some of Dane's (Junglebox) ideas. I've purposefully made the vents narrower than either of those guys though. I'm at one with my glass cutter! Two broms in each terrarium is probably too ambitious in the long term. Thanks to Ray (Stemcellular) and Shawn for cuttings. This photo was taken a few minutes after everything was put in the tank:










Addition: I forgot to say that these are for a pair each of Tarapoto imitators.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

John, how did you do the vents? Did you use standard corner pieces for the screen frame? It looks like you cut them down, but I'm not sure how...


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

markbudde said:


> John, how did you do the vents? Did you use standard corner pieces for the screen frame? It looks like you cut them down, but I'm not sure how...


I use the plastic corners you buy at Home Depot or Lowes. They are plastic so I just cut the internal parts with a sharp knife for the short sides of the vents. That make sense?


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

here are some of my 10gal tanks. 
the vert houses a trio of O.lamasi
Hawaiian auratus pair in the other.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

johnc said:


> Set these two up a few days ago based on Shawn's method and some of Dane's (Junglebox) ideas. I've purposefully made the vents narrower than either of those guys though. I'm at one with my glass cutter! Two broms in each terrarium is probably too ambitious in the long term. Thanks to Ray (Stemcellular) and Shawn for cuttings. This photo was taken a few minutes after everything was put in the tank:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks great man!


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

stemcellular said:


> looks great man!


Thanks Ray! I'll continue to steal your ideas .


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

JohnC

how did you attach your broms?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

These are technically 18 gal tanks...but the same footprint as a 10 gal (just more depth front-back when placed vertically):


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

BOOSHIFIED said:


> JohnC
> 
> how did you attach your broms?


Left to right: Wooden tooth-picks with one of the sharp ends removed; a hole in the mopani wood was perfect for the brom base and a gob of hot glue secured it; tooth-picks again; lodged between the ghost wood and the glass.


----------



## plant_geek (Apr 10, 2009)

Just finished this....this tank was a nightmare for some reason- everything that could go wrong, did. The duct tape hinge is pretty ghetto but until I get something better- its working.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't have any 10gals, but the 12x12x18 exos have similar volume.

Set this one up a couple weeks ago, so most of the plants are just cuttings.










A gecko is housed in this:










Mike


----------



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

Here is my 10 gallon tank which currently holds 3 juvenile Blue & Black Auratus.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

whoever thought of the vert ten gallon was a genious! I really like them all


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

This is my exo terra 12 x 12 x 12 and my blue jeans.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

joematrix said:


> This is my exo terra 12 x 12 x 12 and my blue jeans.


That's more like 7 gallons, you got more than 1 frog in there?


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

Nope just one I was told I could keep a pair in there though. Its a Pumilio.


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

here is my contribution..

10 gallon Milo Mantella viv:


----------



## shishkabab (Jan 1, 2010)

what are those vines????


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

shishkabab said:


> what are those vines????


They look like creeping fig (Ficus pumila). A very common and fast-growing plant, great for background coverage.


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

yep, creeping fig.. 

thats a few months growth.... and I pull some out every other weekend to keep it trim.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is my 10 gal vert. It houses a pair of breeding man creeks.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

My ten gall tall which houses my nominant imitators


----------



## WVFROGGER23 (Jan 5, 2010)

Here are a few of mine. They are freshly constructed and started. They are held shut magnetically that's why there are no latches.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

WVFROGGER23 said:


> Here are a few of mine. They are freshly constructed and started. They are held shut magnetically that's why there are no latches.


Do you have a fts of the tank on the right? the background looks pretty sweet from that angle . . .


----------



## WVFROGGER23 (Jan 5, 2010)

Honestly its just foam, great stuff, black silicone, and black aquarium sand mixed with play sand. I didn't want to get too involved in making a rock wall for a 10 gallon vertical because I made all three in a few days. (my first attempts) It did turn out surprisingly well, and without the hassle of concrete. I used it to house a cobalt froglet for a few days while I redid my cobalt viv. He seemed to like it! This pic is from about 10 days ago. I have some more vines and carpet moss in there now. 





nathan said:


> Do you have a fts of the tank on the right? the background looks pretty sweet from that angle . . .


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

10G vert. Camera sucks, hence the terrible pic.
Theres about 20 Strawberry Begonias and bunches more sprouting up. That stuffs worse the creeping fig 
No animals in it atm.


----------

